# Disque Dur Multimédia STOREX AivX 386HDR



## waternoose (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'acheter un disque dur multimédia de la marque STOREX AivX 386HRD.
C'est un HD compatible Mac avec un 
un USB 2.0
un port LAN
une sortie HDMI
etc...

Au démarrage sur la télé en HDMI le HD demande à faire la configuration des partions pour faire un formatage (timeshift, mutltimédia, recording, partition FAT32 ou NTFS)
Bien sur je n'ai rien mis en NTFS.

La configuration se passe bien.
Le HD est accessible depuis la TV, les menus sont simple.

Mais maintenant ca se complique.
Le HD connecté par le port ethernet de ma borne airport extrem n'est pas vu sur le réseau.
Le HD connecté en USB sur ma borne airport extrem n'est pas vu sur le réseau.
Le HD connecté en USB 2 sur mon MBP n'est pas reconu et ne monte pas sur le bureau.

Vous l'aurez compris, je ne vois null part ce HD.

Si quelqu'un a une exérience à partager, je suis preneur.

Merci
NB Je suis sur léopart 10.5.5


----------



## Al_Copett (26 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai trouvé qu'un *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]AivX-385HDRW[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] sur le site de www.storex.eu[/FONT].

En espérant qu'il s'agisse de 2 modèles proches et après un coup d'oeil sur la doc de l'engin, le *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]AivX-385HDRW[/FONT]*, voici 2 questions qui me viennent à l'esprit :

1. As-tu bien utilisé pour le connecteur marqué USB PC pour la connexion avec ton Mac ?

2. Comment as-tu configuré ta borne airport ? Travailles-tu avec des adresses IP fixes (2.1) ou dynamiques, DHCP activé sur la borne airport (2.2) ?

2.1-As-tu configurer le port LAN de ton 386HDRavec une adresse IP fixe, attention à la gamme d'adresses IP que permet ta borne airport ?

2.2-As-tu configurer le port LAN de ton 386HDRpour travailler avec une adresse IP dynamique ?

Il semble qu'il faut formater le disque dur avant de pouvoir l'utiliser. Attention au format FAT32, compatible MAc en lecture/ecritue, et le NTFS compatible MAC uniquement en lecture. Il faut une application pour que ton MAC puisse lire et écrire sur une partition NTFS (faire recherche sur le forum).


----------



## waternoose (26 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse.



Al_Copett a dit:


> 1. As-tu bien utilisé pour le connecteur marqué USB PC pour la connexion avec ton Mac ?


Oui, le cordon fourni ne laisse pas le choix. Deux entrée différentes sur le cordon.


Al_Copett a dit:


> 2. Comment as-tu configuré ta borne airport ? Travailles-tu avec des adresses IP fixes (2.1) ou dynamiques, DHCP activé sur la borne airport (2.2) ?
> 
> 2.1-As-tu configurer le port LAN de ton 386HDRavec une adresse IP fixe, attention à la gamme d'adresses IP que permet ta borne airport ?
> 
> 2.2-As-tu configurer le port LAN de ton 386HDRpour travailler avec une adresse IP dynamique ?



Je suis en DHCP et j'ai rentré une adresse IP fixe sur le HD.
Je pense être dans la plage d'adresse IP. Je sais plus ou le voir mais je l'ai mis en N°3.
Je n'ai rien fais de spécial sur ma borne airport, j'aurais du ?
J'ai jeté en coup d'il dans les options, je vois pas. Mais les réseau, c'est pas mon point fort.


----------



## waternoose (27 Octobre 2008)

J'ai eu la hot line, encore un service bien inutile pour les heureux possesseurs de Mac.

J'ai changé le cordon USB, je pense que c'est lui qui est en cause.
Bon maintenant j'ai le HD qui monte sur le bureau.

Il y a sur ce HD un port LAN, est ce que j'ai une config à faire sur ma borne airport extrem pour partager des fichiers ?


----------



## jco84 (22 Décembre 2008)

il ya 2 type de disques en réseau ceux qui support le 
NAS
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_attached_storage

et ceux qui support le NADS
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Direct_Attached_Storage

pour ce dernier le dd externe se monte sur le bureau mais il faut installer un logiciel semble-til

pour le premier : c,est mon cas avec les dd externes de ma freebox
j'ai installer un logiciel client serveur transmit
http://www.zdnet.fr/telecharger/mac/fiche/0,39021720,11004551s,00.htm
il permet de transferer. renommer, supprimer. synchroniser les fichiers depuis ton DD et le DD externe et reciproquement.

Je sui interessé par ton storex
1. la qulité d'enregistrement et de restitution est -elle comparable avec un enregistreur dvd hdmi comme le panasonic que J,ai ?
2. peut-on lire les .mov de quicktime en direct ou en streaming avec un logiciel fourni par strorex comme je l'ai lu?

merci de tes réponses


----------



## waternoose (22 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Pour l'enregistrement je ne sais pas, pas encore testé car j'ai d'autre sources.
Pour la lecture, effectivement il lit très bien en direct les .mov. Les DVD aussi avec les fichiers .vob.

Ce qui me plait dans ce DD :
Le silence
L'interface est correcte

Merci pour les info réseau, je vais tester.


----------



## doc_ced (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre des problèmes similaires avec mon STOREX AIVX-385HDRW en moins grave, oserai-je dire.
Si je le relie au mac avec son câble USB, il apparait sous forme de deux partitions : une Fat32 (pour les fichiers de moins de 4Go) et une NTFS pour les plus gros fichiers (film DVD notamment). J'ai ces deux partitions car j'ai formaté ce DD avec "utilitaire de disque" dès le départ et j'ai acheté le petit logiciel "NTFS for Mac" pour pouvoir écrire sur cette partition.
Maintenant, je débranche tout et je connecte Storex sur mon écran TV via la prise HDMI. Nickel.
Ensuite, je me lance dans la configuration du DD en wifi pour le faire apparaitre dans mon réseau (4 mac, une imprimante, une livebox). Je suis scrupuleusement la notice : tout se passe bien, il voit la livebox, j'entre la clé WPA, je met la livebox en acquisition de nouveau matériel. Test. Nickel : Storex hérite d'une adresse IP via DHCP.
Après? Rien!!!! Je ne vois pas  Storex dans le réseau, même en le cherchant par son adresse IP et Storex ne voit pas mon mac....
J'ai fait le même test en le reliant physiquement avec la livebox (cable éthernet). Il a une adresse IP et .... rien.
C'est où que je merde ???
Merci.
Cela fait 15 mois que j'ai ce Storex et je trouve que l'éteindre pour le débrancher de la TV, le brancher sur l'ordinateur, le remplir de film et de refaire la même chose dans l'autre sens pour qu'il reprenne sa place à coté de la TV n'est pas très satisfaisant !!!  Surtout que j'avais pris ce modèle pour son option wifi, super !!!!


----------

